# Gpsmap 182c



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Am I going to enjoy this new toy or what  . After buying my other half a digital camera and then letting her go to Florida over turkey day she said that I deserve this new toy :xzicon_sm . I would have been very happy with the 182 but she also drives the boat and she said it was easier for her to tell the difference between land and water with the 182C. Do I have a good woman or do I have a good woman. Now I have a very long wait until I can put it on the boat and use it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Sweet. I have the 172C and I just love it!


----------

